# Titanium Backup-Restore Issues



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

So i backed up my apps on THS Build 14, wiped data, cahce,and dalvik so i could start fresh. I installed titanium backup and restored missing apps with data, onto THE SAME ROM. Zero chance of compatibility issues with the data, but they still force close until i wipe data. Also with cut the rope every time i open it i get a message about would you like to restore progress from previous versions? If i dont hit yes i have to start over.


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

Cookiemonster84 said:


> So i backed up my apps on THS Build 14, wiped data, cahce,and dalvik so i could start fresh. I installed titanium backup and restored missing apps with data, onto THE SAME ROM. Zero chance of compatibility issues with the data, but they still force close until i wipe data. Also with cut the rope every time i open it i get a message about would you like to restore progress from previous versions? If i dont hit yes i have to start over.


Are you restoring just apps with their data, and not any system data as well? Also, did you have any sort of datafix in place on the THS Build 14 that you backed up the apps from?


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

I did have a data fix, but i enabled it again. Is the data fix the problem?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

When you enabled datafix did you change tibu settings to follow symlinks?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

daheazle said:


> When you enabled datafix did you change tibu settings to follow symlinks?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


This is why I was asking... if you have datafix enabled, you have to have the setting changed in TiBu before you do your backup.
Preferences->Troubleshooting Settings->Follow all symbolic links


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

> I did have a data fix, but i enabled it again. Is the data fix the problem?


been having issues way before the data fix. Even with changing that option your suppose to in tb when doing the data fix ,issues show up eventually.
Dude I been having same type of shit happen to me for a long time now. Its to the point where I still back them up but I manually re download them. 
and non stop with issues with market not reconizing some apps. kinda thinking the problem is some how related with backing up the apps and restoring . Like the it not reconizing the liscenses on purchased apps or updates and even "....is not supported on your current device" 
issues between tb and stupid market


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for that ill try it now.
EDIT: That fixed it!! I love you guys thanks so much!


----------

